# Productivity (numbers)



## RWTM (Jan 27, 2022)

When a QC has to unscan multiple + labels from a store that aren’t going to fit on that trailer that where all built by the same sorting TM’s Z #. Why doesn't  the specific Z # associated with building those containers lose those numbers?

Example: _Spot built 70 labels of Chico to one store that a QC then had to go and unscan and rebuild back into the new trailer but now those labels are built with the QC’s Z # instead of Spot’s. Spot still doesn’t lose any of those numbers… Even after 15 mins.

*Looking at the picture from a quality perspective since that’s the roll that was chosen for me rather than a high productivity perspective* _ Lol, that’ll go over most heads 🥱


----------



## RWTM (Jan 27, 2022)

@Hardlinesmaster ??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 27, 2022)

Kostin said:


> @Hardlinesmaster ??


@Hal, @DC Diva @FrankM0421 @Luck please assist.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 28, 2022)

Why should they lose the numbers? It’s not their fault it wouldn’t fit on the trailer…
From a quality perspective, anyone could easily figure out the person who initially built the container, the person who unloaded it, and the person who rebuilt it.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 28, 2022)

If this person is gaming the system then coaching them is the best you can do.  Even if it is an honest mistake.  Once the prod is given in the system it can't be ungiven.


----------



## Hal (Jan 28, 2022)

If you audit trail it through WMS instead of DPM, you'll see the whole load/unload process and if someone is gaming the system.

TSS use to send out an SUL report to the OB OM which showed who unloaded freight from a trailer and never loaded it onto the next one.

Also losing the z# would be awful because if someone is scanning freight without loading it you would never find out after unloading it.


----------



## RWTM (Jan 30, 2022)

Hal said:


> If you audit trail it through WMS instead of DPM, you'll see the whole load/unload process and if someone is gaming the system.
> 
> TSS use to send out an SUL report to the OB OM which showed who unloaded freight from a trailer and never loaded it onto the next one.
> 
> Also losing the z# would be awful because if someone is scanning freight without loading it you would never find out after unloading it.


I wish we could see trailer feedback

_I wish my OM would show me trailer feedback *_


----------



## Hal (Jan 30, 2022)

Kostin said:


> _I wish my OM would show me trailer feedback *_



Have you asked?


----------



## RWTM (Jan 30, 2022)

Hal said:


> Have you asked?


No. I haven’t been assigned a lane set in ages. _I wish they would though. _If the OM’s did share that information it probably would increase our departments quality as a whole…  TM’s can’t learn what they don’t know.


----------



## MrT (Jan 30, 2022)

As a person who has sent a ton of trailer feedback to your dc i can only assume they do not take it seriously


----------



## RWTM (Jan 30, 2022)

MrT said:


> As a person who has sent a ton of trailer feedback to your dc i can only assume they do not take it seriously


Make sure and give feedback on those trailers you receive today that were closed with my Z #. I’ll have one of my OM’s show me the words of encouragement

P.s. What were your thoughts on last year’s Christmas video?


----------



## RWTM (Jan 30, 2022)

Hal said:


> If you audit trail it through WMS instead of DPM, you'll see the whole load/unload process and if someone is gaming the system.
> 
> TSS use to send out an SUL report to the OB OM which showed who unloaded freight from a trailer and never loaded it onto the next one.
> 
> Also losing the z# would be awful because if someone is scanning freight without loading it you would never find out after unloading it.


Can the OM’s see what freight doesn’t get unscanned from a door but doesn’t make it on the trailer? Like the 12 things of pipo the last TM who closed that door didn’t bother to unscan and I am now squeezing it onto my trailer I’m about to close


----------



## MrT (Jan 30, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Make sure and give feedback on those trailers you receive today that were closed with my Z #. I’ll have one of my OM’s show me the words of encouragement
> 
> P.s. What were your thoughts on last year’s Christmas video?


Im off this weekend but ill be sure to keep an eye out.  We very consistantly get items that are not for the specific trailer we unload.  I will say it has been better since the end of december.  Lately our problem has not been that we are recieving items, its saying it was recieved that day, but our on hands are not changing.  Dont think you guys have much control over that but it just always seem to be some type of issue for us lol.  Im fine with the christmas video but im not going to lie, it was a bit depressing getting absolutely buried in freight.  We still have an insane amount of toys and sporting goods.  Its not your fault but still it sucked.


----------



## RWTM (Jan 30, 2022)

MrT said:


> Im off this weekend but ill be sure to keep an eye out.  We very consistantly get items that are not for the specific trailer we unload.  I will say it has been better since the end of december.  Lately our problem has not been that we are recieving items, its saying it was recieved that day, but our on hands are not changing.  Dont think you guys have much control over that but it just always seem to be some type of issue for us lol.  Im fine with the christmas video but im not going to lie, it was a bit depressing getting absolutely buried in freight.  We still have an insane amount of toys and sporting goods.  Its not your fault but still it sucked.


Not again…. Sorry about the free freight we keep sending your store! I’ll have to get with our trainers


----------



## MrT (Jan 30, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Not again…. Sorry about the free freight we keep sending your store! I’ll have to get with our trainers


It has been better lately and with less trucks its easier to catch.


----------



## RWTM (Jan 30, 2022)

MrT said:


> It has been better lately and with less trucks its easier to catch.


Ya we lost a bunch of stores after the vid.


----------



## MrT (Jan 30, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Ya we lost a bunch of stores after the vid.


I know there building another dc in mass so im assuming my store will be going there when thats done


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 31, 2022)

MrT said:


> I know there building another dc in mass so im assuming my store will be going there when thats done


Their plans for that site are for a 650k sq.ft. DC with 500 employees, which would more likely be an online fulfillment center or a food DC. 
RDCs are at least 3x both of those figures.


----------



## RWTM (Jan 31, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Their plans for that site are for a 650k sq.ft. DC with 500 employees, which would more likely be an online fulfillment center or a food DC.
> RDCs are at least 3x both of those figures.


FC DC’s seem like they are going up everywhere lol. E commerce will soon take it all. Targets calling it modernizing. But I hate FC freight tbh. A lot of TM’s mix and up doors/stores


----------



## MrT (Jan 31, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Their plans for that site are for a 650k sq.ft. DC with 500 employees, which would more likely be an online fulfillment center or a food DC.
> RDCs are at least 3x both of those figures.


Yeah i see that now the original plan was much larger but i guess that was years ago


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 2, 2022)

Hal said:


> If you audit trail it through WMS instead of DPM, you'll see the whole load/unload process and if someone is gaming the system.
> 
> TSS use to send out an SUL report to the OB OM which showed who unloaded freight from a trailer and never loaded it onto the next one.
> 
> Also losing the z# would be awful because if someone is scanning freight without loading it you would never find out after unloading it.


Right.  You need the z# to stay attached to the scan action so there is a complete audit trail so we can call players out on their prod games.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 15, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Can the OM’s see what freight doesn’t get unscanned from a door but doesn’t make it on the trailer? Like the 12 things of pipo the last TM who closed that door didn’t bother to unscan and I am now squeezing it onto my trailer I’m about to close


Not until the store gets it and they notice off the BOL the items they didn't get and send feedback to the DC


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 15, 2022)

Kostin said:


> When a QC has to unscan multiple + labels from a store that aren’t going to fit on that trailer that where all built by the same sorting TM’s Z #. Why doesn't  the specific Z # associated with building those containers lose those numbers?
> 
> Example: _Spot built 70 labels of Chico to one store that a QC then had to go and unscan and rebuild back into the new trailer but now those labels are built with the QC’s Z # instead of Spot’s. Spot still doesn’t lose any of those numbers… Even after 15 mins.
> 
> *Looking at the picture from a quality perspective since that’s the roll that was chosen for me rather than a high productivity perspective* _ Lol, that’ll go over most heads 🥱


They don't "lose" the numbers because the system recognizes it being sorted already and when a closer SULs (unloads/scans out) items from the trailer it's a different cost process. You can't take away what's already been done but you track the extra processes that cost money to track how much money is being put into that one carton. They still sorted it so they still get the credit for doing it. If you want to look at it in a quality stand point "the more people who touch it the higher the risk of a defect." So the more that item gets touched the higher the chance it may or may not end up back in that trailer


----------



## RWTM (Feb 28, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> They don't "lose" the numbers because the system recognizes it being sorted already and when a closer SULs (unloads/scans out) items from the trailer it's a different cost process. You can't take away what's already been done but you track the extra processes that cost money to track how much money is being put into that one carton. They still sorted it so they still get the credit for doing it. If you want to look at it in a quality stand point "the more people who touch it the higher the risk of a defect." So the more that item gets touched the higher the chance it may or may not end up back in that trailer


Thats why I put my carton(s) in the trailer. So I know they get diverted & built at the same time. Then I come back around and close it. That’s why I slide those 70 inch TVs into trailers when the tier racks are full.  Ect…ect. How many jump-code cards does your DC have and when were they last updated? I unload so much noncon that my production is that of a full sorter only running 30% on 10 or 12 hrs


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 28, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Thats why I put my carton(s) in the trailer. So I know they get diverted & built at the same time. Then I come back around and close it. That’s why I slide those 70 inch TVs into trailers when the tier racks are full.  Ect…ect. How many jump-code cards does your DC have and when were they last updated? I unload so much noncon that my production is that of a full sorter only running 30% on 10 or 12 hrs


Honestly we don't give out the badge buddies anymore with the jump codes. We don't use tier racks here for the bigger items that get walked to the door so sliding the bigger items in the doors does kind of help but sometimes people would try and build it into the wall and just mess things up. I remember a day I was closing by myself and I had about 40 closes that day and if my unloads counted as a actual sort I would've been at 110%. I was heated. We run 4 closers now but I am doing my best to get the closers away from loading the non con at the end and getting on the TMs in lanes on getting their non con. We do these non con audits to make sure people are following process but I also use it for how long non con sits out. If I check a carton and it's been out for almost 12 hours I get on the team member in that door to get it in.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 28, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Honestly we don't give out the badge buddies anymore with the jump codes. We don't use tier racks here for the bigger items that get walked to the door so sliding the bigger items in the doors does kind of help but sometimes people would try and build it into the wall and just mess things up. I remember a day I was closing by myself and I had about 40 closes that day and if my unloads counted as a actual sort I would've been at 110%. I was heated. We run 4 closers now but I am doing my best to get the closers away from loading the non con at the end and getting on the TMs in lanes on getting their non con. We do these non con audits to make sure people are following process but I also use it for how long non con sits out. If I check a carton and it's been out for almost 12 hours I get on the team member in that door to get it in.


Yeah I have 4 but were last revised in 06’. I also have my own custom I use the most that I let the ICQA OM preview in an interview. I started doing the new SOP of the RW-TM since like 02/01/21. My research is published in excel. We thought “RW-TM” brought anonymously so went with that for our identity. I also thought that having a RW research input key (for the less experienced) would bring anonymously since the inputs would be the same but would also give quality better results. Yeah that’s the other part of the noncon RW is doing pallet audits. I havnt been trained to do so yet. The SOP states so and sits next to the label board. Depends on the key. My OT key we run 4 or 3 closers… 1 per quad but only during peak and only this season. On my key we run 2-3 but usually 1 when not in peak. We service 73 stores… last time I checked. We service around 4 5 star doors and 1 6 star. The number fluctuates frequently and this Quarter HQ wants to push twice as much. There’s a FC on the other end of the RDC but share the same mezz. I’ve had maybe close to 40 closes in a shift as back up Closer. *While the real MVP-QC had 75!!!!! *We have to keep track and turn in paperwork when finished.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 28, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Yeah I have 4 but were last revised in 06’. I also have my own custom I use the most that I let the ICQA OM preview in an interview. I started doing the new SOP of the RW-TM since like 02/01/21. My research is published in excel. We thought “RW-TM” brought anonymously so went with that for our identity. I also thought that having a RW research input key (for the less experienced) would bring anonymously since the inputs would be the same but would also give quality better results. Yeah that’s the other part of the noncon RW is doing pallet audits. I havnt been trained to do so yet. The SOP states so and sits next to the label board. Depends on the key. My OT key we run 4 or 3 closers… 1 per quad but only during peak and only this season. On my key we run 2-3 but usually 1 when not in peak. We service 73 stores… last time I checked. We service around 4 5 star doors and 1 6 star. The number fluctuates frequently and this Quarter HQ wants to push twice as much. There’s a FC on the other end of the RDC but share the same mezz. I’ve had maybe close to 40 closes in a shift as back up Closer. *While the real MVP-QC had 75!!!!! *We have to keep track and turn in paperwork when finished.


We gotta take this off here sir I def want to pick your brain in how your DC runs. I can't remember when ours was last updated but I wouldn't be surprised if they are the same ones. The NC audit we use is one I made using Microsoft forms. It helps but the only key that really does enough to gather data is mine. We don't do the RW WHS is in charge of that. The most I do is see if I can match the labels up and check the WIPs. That's interesting the FC runs off the same mezz but I can understand doing that if all the product goes to the same trailers. As of right now we service 82 stores. It went up towards the end of last year.


----------

